# Worldmark Seattle -- how noisy with construction?



## Cathyb (Jul 3, 2008)

Just completed my grouped reservations from Victoria to Depoe Bay for next August and thank all of you Worldmark Tuggers for advice that came in very handy!!!    Couple of questions:

1.  Seattle -- was told 24 hr construction thru 2012 in nearby vicinity.  Has anyone experienced this there and how bad is it?  

2.  If you decide later on to change something in the middle of the trip -- what happens?  Don't plan on it, but if the reviews are horrible for Seattle re the noise, we may try to get another WM resort near it to break up the drive from Canada.

3.  For August, going from Victoria to Depoe Bay -- would my assumption of mid-70s to mid-80's weather be accurate?

Thank you!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 3, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> 3.  For August, going from Victoria to Depoe Bay -- would my assumption of mid-70s to mid-80's weather be accurate?
> 
> Thank you!!!



mid-60's to mid-80's (high temp for the day) would be more accurate. Nighttime temps from 50 to mid-60's.


----------



## sandra kraft (Jul 3, 2008)

*Depoe Bay Temp*



Cathyb said:


> Just completed my grouped reservations from Victoria to Depoe Bay for next August and thank all of you Worldmark Tuggers for advice that came in very handy!!!    Couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  Seattle -- was told 24 hr construction thru 2012 in nearby vicinity.  Has anyone experienced this there and how bad is it?
> 
> ...



On the Oregon coast the sun shines but the wind blows and with the wind chill mid 60's is typical .  Pack sweatshirts and jackets to enjoy the outside.   Depoe Bay is very beautiful but sunbathing in a bikini is not a regular activity.  Yesterday it was 65/56.  

Sandy


----------



## roadsister (Jul 3, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Just completed my grouped reservations from Victoria to Depoe Bay for next August and thank all of you Worldmark Tuggers for advice that came in very handy!!!    Couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  Seattle -- was told 24 hr construction thru 2012 in nearby vicinity.  Has anyone experienced this there and how bad is it?
> 
> ...




Hi Cathy,
The construction is on the back side of the resort...they are building another bldg (non-worldmark) and it will eventually block the awesome view.  They started hammering about 7:00 am but it wasn't TOO bad if the windows were kept shut.

When you do a 13 month out group reservation - all would be cancelled as you cannot cancel part of the reservation.

The resort is nice though small,  and close to everything...we didn't have a car and walked everywhere....took the monorail to the space needle from downtown!


----------



## LLW (Jul 4, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> 2.  If you decide later on to change something in the middle of the trip -- what happens?  Don't plan on it, but if the reviews are horrible for Seattle re the noise, we may try to get another WM resort near it to break up the drive from Canada.



Since the first day of your reservation is 13 months to the day (I think), you can't cancel part of the res but can change to another location, I think (call Owner Services instead of the VPC). The issue is going to be will there be availability. Birch Bay will probably have availability until several months out. Just watch it.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you all.  Me wearing a bikini  -- I am an old senior citizen


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2008)

roadsister:  Thank you for all the info -- guess we'll just bring earplugs


----------



## cabobill (Jul 4, 2008)

One more thing when staying at the Camlin; Make sure you angle your blinds DOWNWARD when retiring! The construction crane swings over the top of the Camlin, and at 5:00 AM when they flick on it's (miniature sun) spotlights and start moving things around, you'd swear you're involved in Close Encounters of ANOTHER kind!


----------



## cruisin (Jul 4, 2008)

Just back from 2 nights, by next August the building on the backside should be done, not sure when they start the buliding on the west side Weekends should be fine. Unless they start the new building on the westside, I am betting you will be ok.


----------

